# Furminator long hair brush on a shorthair cat



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a Furminator long hair brush used for my previous pet who had long hair and it works amazing. My new cat is a short hair and not sure if its working as well or maybe she just doesn't have a lot of hair to be brushed off. Anyone else have experiencing using the long hair brush on a short cat. Would it be better if i got the short hair version?


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know but just wanted to say when I got mine it was just one kind! When they first came out.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The difference between the furminator long hair and short hair brushes is the length of the tines. The short hair brush has shorter tines (because the fur is shorter, so the sharp bit that's at the bottom of the tines can reach the fur) so the long hair brush will work less well simply because the sharp part of the brush won't come into as much contact with the fur.

It'll still work a bit, but not as well.


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

librarychick said:


> The difference between the furminator long hair and short hair brushes is the length of the tines. The short hair brush has shorter tines (because the fur is shorter, so the sharp bit that's at the bottom of the tines can reach the fur) so the long hair brush will work less well simply because the sharp part of the brush won't come into as much contact with the fur.
> 
> It'll still work a bit, but not as well.


Ah okay, i was wondering what made these so great compared to other brushes. I think i may go and get a short hair one.


----------

